# Dixie doesnt like strangers touching her daddy...



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Had to call 911 for a health issue I have and when the ambulance arrived Dixie my in house service dog decided she was not going to stay outside while these strangers were in her house touching her daddy and all the flashing lights and radio squawking. She pushed out the doggie door barrier like it wasn't even there. Once she could get close to me and watch the EMT she was happy, but she wasn't going to just let them in without checking them out to make sure they weren't hurting me. As long as I would let her sit within reach she was perfectly happy for them to do whatever they needed to do, but if you made her move back she started getting whiney, and pacing and giving the EMT's a serious case of the stink eye. Momma took her out a few times, but she was having no part of staying out there and not watching over me. So she did good and behaved and we will just need to work on getting her to settle a little quicker if it happens again...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Sounds like a field trip to the local fire dept./EMT station is in order. Call and find out when would be a good time to visit with Dixie and lots of super good treats.

Explain what your concern is. They can give you a mock looking over while giving Dixie a treat. Have a family member take Dixie and move further away. 

See if one of them will walk away from you with Dixie - good practice if you ever need someone in an emergency to take charge of your dog. 

Also, ask them to turn the flashing lights on and you treat her.

If you take some home made cookies or some tasty donuts along with you there will be no problem of having more than enough helpers. 

I start taking my dogs around emergency responders while they are still pups and have never had any bad or fearful responses. Just take things easy and slowly and make it all about fun and tasty treats. 

When I was active as a volunteer responder at our local FD I always kept a good supply of doggy treats in one of the bay refrigerators for our guests.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Awww to be loved that much.... I'm glad you are feeling better and hoping everything is okay.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Awwwww :wub: Good dog! :angel:

Feel better!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Carol at the foundation really wants for Dixie to graduate and be able to wear her vest out in public. After her little show the other moorning I think she earned the right and we will take her back to the foundation for her official coming out party and ceremonial passing of the leash. I was sort of ambivalent about taking someone elses thunder, but Dixie earned her stripes fair and square so we will go ahead and do the ceremony. Plus it will make the foundation happier to declair her a success than categorize her as a withdrawal from training. I never intended to get a service dog but I got two out of the deal and they are both utterly amazing and they are still young puppies, just barely 2 years old, so they should have a long and happy life together with us in our extended family too.

Wheelchair Bob


----------

